# Looking for a fogger and timer



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, I finally convinced myself that a fogger would add a lot to my graveyard, so I started looking for a deal. I came across this on Spirit's site:

http://www.spirithalloween.com/decor_lights-fog-machines/fog-machine-with-timer/

A 700W fogger with timer included for under $40 seems like a pretty good deal to me. Am I wrong? Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

700 watts is good and you'll love that timer. If I were you, start working on a fog chiller. Once you use it once, you'll always want it as part of your fog effects. I'm going with the 30 gallon trash can for a chiller.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

When you do finally get a fogger, make sure to store it with fog fluid in the tank, it will keep all the seals lubricated and fluid in the pump.

Every single time I have stored a fog machine for a long period of time with no fluid in the tank, I have fired it up and to my dismay, the pump has seized up, I have since stored it with fluid and I have not had one fail on me since.

Whatever you do, do not let your fogger run out of fluid while running, it will kill it.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Not to hijack, but does anyone know if a 700W will put out enough fog for a small graveyard. It doesn't have to be very thick. Just kindda' whispy-ish.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That will all depend on your weather.
I've run several 1000wt units.....All blown away


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I can completely cover 700ish square feet thick with my lite f/x 1741, but like FE stated, its all in vain if you have wind.

**
I need to add that im using a vortex style fog chiller.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I don't think it's completely in vain with wind. I started a new thread to explain:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=156263#post156263


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Have you checked out Froggy's fog? It is designed to be heavier so it doesn't dissipate as fast as regular fog. It will help fill up your graveyard if your fogger isn't up to snuff. Also, there are online tips, like a wet surface attracts fog so it will stick around longer. Check out the site: http://www.froggysfog.com/


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I've read posts from several pro haunters on other boards that swear by Froggy's Swamp Juice. It's the more expensive fog flavor in their product line, but it's thick and has an awesome hang-time... perfect for ground fog.


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

I saw this combo at Walmart:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=6004540

It comes with fog fluid and a strobe for a little bit higher price tag. I can't tell what wattage it is, though.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

I bet it's a 400W Gemmy. That's whay Wal-mart sells these days. I have a couple from the past two years. They're great. Nice thick white fog and more than one would expect. And not very loud. But being low wattage they shut off often to reheat.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I was just going to post the same thing as FZ, its the 400w model, I would say at 45.00 its more than you should pay.

I saw them last year for around 30.00 (just the fogger) and a couple of days before halloween, they had dropped them to down to 15.00

The stobe that comes with that package, looks ALOT like the ones they carry at biglots, I bought 4 of them last year for 5.00 each. (had the different color gels as well)

Fog fluid is cheap as well.

I love the Gemmy foggers, they are perfect to use with specific props or small areas, dont buy one expecting to keep a good sized area covered all the time though, they tend to stop to reheat often, but for the price, are great for atmosphere.

**I didnt realize it included a timer, that alone is worth 15.00.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

Yeah last year at Wal-Mart I bought the 400W Gemmy for $20
Gemmy Timer Remote that works with it for $10
1/2 gallon Gemmy fog juice for $8
(Post-Halloween sale I got the same fog juice for $2)
Then the same strobe light as that one shown at Party America for $14
(other seasonal Halloween Stores wanted at least $20 and Wal-mart didn't sell one)

Total regular price cost $52 pre-tax compared to the $45 pre-shipping they're selling the package deal for this year.

Wal-mart also has a $70 Gemmy low lying fogger package that includes mini strobes that they use in their inflatables if you search for it on their site. Or $60 for the mini strobe included in the package instead. I had one of those 400W low lying foggers. It cost $36 incl tax. It's made for indoor parties. Indoors I suspect it would work great but you would have to keep filling the chamber with ice cubes often. It only worked perfectly once for me under a covered porch outdoors. So then I returned it and built a couple fog chillers that worked much better outdoors and in a larger area even wiht a 400W Gemmy.


----------

